
Ask HN: How do you keep up with current events? - tzekid
I am quite interested to know how do you keep up to date and keep an overview over current events?<p>I&#x27;ve always been &#x27;out of touch&#x27; with current events, but never found a way to keep up which doesn&#x27;t completely dawn on me or takes up way too much time.
======
Kazooie_Bird
Drudge Report

